

Ask HN: Where to find socially conscious Startups? - pmichaud

My company helps tech startups reach the prototype phase so they can validate their market and begin iterating. We have worked with a couple "green" startups, but we have no way of generating those leads specifically.<p>We'd like to focus more on startups that help in some way, like sustainably providing services to the poor, or improving the environment, for example.<p>If you were looking for these kinds of startups, where would you look?
======
mschaecher
Not sure about where to look for them, but you can definitely help them find
you.

I would be blogging, twittering, etc. about social entrepreneurship. Check out
LinkedIn Q&A as well as Groups. Start your own group on there. Build your own
community around this, start a Ning network.

Attend tech conferences that focus on social change. Better yet try and speak
at those conferences.

Try writing guest posts on various tech and startup sites.

Get your info out to organizations that first time entrepreneurs might go to
for help or advice like the SBA, Chambers, Colleges, etc.

------
maggie
I don't know where you're located, but in the RTP (North Carolina) area,
there's a local meet-up group for social entrepreneurs:
<http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=19139128576>

I'd check out local environmental non-profits and ask them to point you to
people who are trying to start something up, or ask to give a presentation @
their location for people considering startups.

------
jlees
I'd look at social enterprise coworking spaces and see who uses them, and look
at social enterprise targeted funds or events (e.g. SIcamp) as well.

------
puzzle-out
<http://clearlyso.com>

------
rokhayakebe
If you are having such a hard time, it could be easier to help established
companies incubated social programs and maybe spin them out when they become
successful.

------
mschaecher
also give crunchbase a try

------
sleepingbot
*faircompanies (<http://faircompanies.com>) aims to provide information and tools on sustainability.

